# April/May Bass Tournaments?



## mbs0983 (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone know of any tournaments for mid-ga lakes in April or May outside of Berry's and Po' Boys? Just couldn't find any dates that worked with those two mentioned.  

Thanks!


----------



## jtm402 (Mar 26, 2018)

At Wildwood Park on Clarks Hill:
April 7: Tommy Shaw Memorial
April 21: Clarks Hill Memorial
May 5-6: Big Bass Tour


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Mar 27, 2018)

http://littleriverpark.net/tournaments/


----------



## Teh Wicked (Mar 27, 2018)

Georgia Kayak Fishing is hosting a South Hooch Slammer, April 28th, Kayak only tournament.


----------

